# Energyvet!!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

When did you get your 4 new littleones? If you posted I must have over looked it?? Congrads! Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I got them yesterday! I'm really very happy with them, but I know my living accommodations are sorely lacking. Here they are...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I didn't know you had gotten 3 more. Congratulations chicken mom!  I'm so happy for you!!! Have we figured out any names yet?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have Valerie. ( She told me that was her name):


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's part of the pair of Buff Rocks. She looks like the color of Butter.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Then there's the Red Comet (sex linked) and her name is Honey:


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And here's my new Roo who is also light buff color. His name is Napoleon. My son just named him like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sure are pretty! Very nice and healthy looking. Love Valerie! My newbie I got earlier this month decided she liked Josie the best of all the names we tried. Figured the friend I got her from is Joe, and her name means God will increase. Well I thought that sure covers it all. Certainly got my flock "added" to.  Finally settled on her name earlier last week. No middle name yet. Still working on that. 

Congrats again on those precious additions!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, while I was typing away you had more pictures post! Cute names! Looks like they are settling in fast.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Butter is inside the best box now laying me an egg. Napoleon keeps going in to check on her. Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, too cute! What a loving boy!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> And here's my new Roo who is also light buff color. His name is Napoleon. My son just named him like 5 minutes ago.


Gimme sum of ur tots......


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

All you need now is a Biscuit... W butter and honey.. Mmmmmmmmmm. 

Congrats lady !! You chicken mama you !! Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Cog. That's exactly where it comes from. My son does a hysterical Napoleon Dynamite impression. Since he couldn't build the coop, I let him name the Roo. I think little Butter might be going broody on me already. Not sure what's up with her yet. Lol.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking birds ya got there energyvet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Rob. It my starting place. And I already love them all. My friend Barbara came over today and watched chicken TV and drank tea. It was lovely.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so peaceful aren't they. I'd be so lost without my girls. Even the 2 newbie's I got this month. They too already wormed their way into the ole heart. The girls bring a comfort & quiet to my life that has been missing forever.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken TV has no commercials or shouting nasty people. Chickens just accept what you give them. They're happy with grass, a piece of apple, they take care of each other, they work cooperatively. Chickens are what used to be good about people.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well said!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree ! After a long day at work , there is nothing better then to go up to the coop and see the flock of chickens so happy to see you! They love you even more if you bring them up some tasty tidbits for them! The Coop is my quiet space, thou most of the time it is far from being quiet!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful!! So glad you shared with us! Love your coop too!! Jen


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah for you chicken mama!! I love the polish one and the fact that you got a roo. How old are they? Very happy for you!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi BB! I was hoping you would hear my news. Polish is a year. I named her Valerie (although Valium might be more appropriate.) She's so friendly she's like a puppy. And my red comet is Honey. She's really the most chicken like. By that I mean that she grooms the others, rolls in the dirt, and is the biggest and fluffiest. She's only 19 weeks and has white lace on her red butt. And my pair of little buff rocks, well I just don't know how old they are. Fairly young because she's not laying yet but he's all about the chicken sex. He's very gentle though and incredibly tame. He loves his little buff hen, Butter, but his eye is starting to stray to the comet. They're about the same size at this time. So I'm watching a lot of chicken TV these days trying to determine who the players are exactly. 24 hours of bliss so far. My Roo is Napoleon so I guess he's still working on his skills. Lol


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Awsome...enjoy you new chickens


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I got them yesterday! I'm really very happy with them, but I know my living accommodations are sorely lacking. Here they are...


That's a great looking setup!

Make it yourself?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken love for you


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No, Austin. It was a kit. And I purchased the extended run that I had to modify slightly so that they could go together. It's too small but it's my starting place. Now to phase 2.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Love them, Energyvet! They are adorable.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks kiwi. I love them too! <3


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Now to phase 2.


Aaaahhhh, Phase Two. <<<<insert evil laugh>>>> World domination!!!!!!

Congrats on the new babies!! Now you are officially in the club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm one if them crazy chicken people now. Hehehe


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

And we're darned glad you are! Now you can be just as nutty as the rest of us!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think I ever lacked for nutty. And I just got permission to be even more weird.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Just remember that ONLY chicken people understand chicken people...........................


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How right you are Roslyn. Everyone else thinks we are just crazy chicken people! I am a happy crazy chicken lady!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

(raises hand) Crazy chicken lady and proud of it........When life brings you down, go sit with the chickens!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, chicken TV and Yoga have become my restoration.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Yeah, chicken TV and Yoga have become my restoration.


Aaahhh, yes, I eat lunch every day on my front porch with my chickens, dogs, sometimes a cat stops by, I burn my candles and enjoy watching the changes in nature.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Aaahhh, yes, I eat lunch every day on my front porch with my chickens, dogs, sometimes a cat stops by, I burn my candles and enjoy watching the changes in nature.


We tried to do that but the mosquitoes are horrible this year.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You were suppose to burn citronella candles Austin!  We just can't get rid of the rain long enough to enjoy sitting outside much lately. It has been nonstop here for the past 2 months. We get 2 dry days then 5+ more of rain. Longest streak has been 12 days of rain before we finally got the 2 dry days last weekend with absolutely no precip. Been a really rotten autumn this year.


----------

